

Knight News Challenge offers up to $5 Million for community news innovation - kitsguy
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/competition-offers-up-to-5-million-for-community-news-innovation

======
kn0thing
$5M for community news innovation, eh?...

edit: I wholeheartedly encourage every one of you with even the most half-
baked idea to submit it to the open forum. There are too few organizations
willing to front this kind of cash incentive to improve what is a very broken
news system (and frankly this kind of innovation isn't going to be coming from
within). It's old hat on hackernews, but our ideas aren't as valuable as we'd
like to believe - share them, for the sake of a better informed-public.

~~~
mikeyur
Maybe those who are comfortable with sharing their ideas should do so here on
HN, then submit as a team. (if they aren't busy with their current projects of
course)

They're handing out cash for projects they want to be open-sourced. I think we
as HN-users get the idea of community news fairly well - we just need some new
ideas for tackling this locally.

------
brandnewlow
I was cut from the winner's circle at the 11th hour last year according to one
of the judges. This was not my first attempt. They do it a little differently
each year, but if you have questions about my experience, holler.

------
pchristensen
FYI This is the same program that funded EveryBlock

~~~
mikeyur
Which was open-sourced, then sold to MSNBC last month.

[http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/17/msnbc-picks-up-
hyperloc...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/17/msnbc-picks-up-hyperlocal-
news-aggregator-everyblock/)

